# Praktische Erfahrungen mit WinCC V6.0 ?



## Flinn (28 August 2003)

Hallo!

Wer von Euch hat schon praktische Erfahrungen mit der neuen WinCC-Version V6.0 gemacht?

Die Werbeprospekte zu WinCC V6.0 sind mir durchaus bekannt. Bisher habe ich häufig WinCC V5.0 und V5.1 eingesetzt und bin relativ zufrieden, was Stabilität usw. angeht. Da ich mich jedoch noch gut an die Anlaufschwierigkeiten von WinCC V4.0 erinnern kann, sträube ich mich ein wenig davor, die neue Version einzusetzen.
Bedenken habe ich u.a. bzgl.
- Neue Datenbank (jetzt MS-SQL-Server)
- Neue Skriptsprache Visual Basic
- Projektkonvertierung von V5.0 nach V6.0 (Was passiert mit User-Archiven?)
Da die FAQs der Siemens-Site sich auch noch zurückhalten, weiss ich noch nicht, was von der neuen Version zu halten ist.

Über entsprechende Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
  Flinn


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2003)

*Ich frage mich,*

was die sich bei dem VB gedacht haben.

Find ich nicht gut.

Chris

----------------
www.schlechte-doku-hasser.de


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2003)

Ich hab schon mal ein bischen damit rumgespielt.

Die neue Datenbank find ich ok. Vor allem, da sie diese jetzt neu aufgesetzt und neu strukturiert haben. 

Visual Basic ist ja als zusätzlich Scriptsprache hinzugekommen. Hat also keinen Einfluss auf die C-Scripte die man ja weiterhin auch verwenden kann.
Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass die Visual Basic Scripte InProc laufen, also nicht so wie die C-Scripte in der script.exe. Dadurch kann man die Last ein wenig verteilen.

Die Projektkonvertierung funktioniert zwar im großen und ganzen, aber man kommt nicht drann vorbei, die Funktionalität der einzelen Aktionen zu testen. Ebenso sollte man alle Controls austauschen, da es da bei mir Probleme gab.

Ich hab mit einer Beta getestet. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es da noch Änderungen gegeben hat.

mfg rediat

!zip


----------

